

Hall Design Tour – From 0% to 30% Weekly Retention - bretthellman
https://hall.com/blog/hall-design-tour-from-0-to-30-weekly-retention/

======
ronadams
Focusing on creating the single page app and forgetting the pretty factor
really was a key to increased retention. I feel like that was a huge learning
for us. Form follows function.

------
bretthellman
Hopefully these learnings will help other early startups.

